# Do my (really cheap, awful) bindings work with these new boots?



## threnjen (Mar 4, 2016)

I just bought new boots (entry level, Burton Mint). I was wearing a pair of Ride boots that were too big for me plus the boots themselves are just enormous. The Ride boots fit well into this Ride snowboard/binding combo that I got cheap on CL (they all came together). They took up the entire base of the binding from side to side. I notice that the Burton boots don't really fill up the bindings. Is that... ok? There is a lot of space on the inner sides of the boots. But I can still crank down the bindings and the boots feel secure. Is this all right?

I assume that these Ride bindings are cheap and awful. They are hard to ratchet and release and they feel clunky and heavy so I assume they are crappy. But if they hold my boot properly I will manage with them for the rest of the season and get new bindings for next year.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They will work just fine. Yes they are cheap and old


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

After you get a chance to take them out and use them for a day, have a look at your boots for signs of damage or scuffing. Of course boots will get damaged over time, but it might be a shock to see your brand new boots get preventable scratches from old and nasty bindings.

My wife threw out her oooold K2 bindings when she saw they were causing damage to her new $300 Deeluxe boots. Her new Flux bindings ended up feeling 10x better and no more damage.


----------



## plan b (Feb 25, 2016)

it's actually a good time now to get your new gear for next season, since clearance sales are everywhere. i got a new Ride board, Burton Ruler boots and Burton Custom bindings, all for about $450!


----------



## threnjen (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone for great advice  I'll def check my boots after a couple of days of use.

I WANT to buy new bindings now but my hubby feels we have spent enough right now, but if my boots get wrecked I'll have an excuse. HAAA. Is it terrible that I hope that happens? Seriously these bindings suck so bad, taking them on and off is the worst.

I know there are great deals now that I'm keeping an eye on... I got these boots in 2015 model for dirt cheap for new ones. Evo had the last year Burton Stiletto bindings that I wanted as my entry-level for cheap too but then they sold out of my size. I should have bought them when I had the chance. I'm definitely going to be on the lookout for clearance bindings before next season comes.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

they will work fine vis a vis riding, but it sounds like the ratchets/ladders aren't the greatest.

get new shits. I keep myself in new $200 bindings for about $120. Tbh I like em broke in and beat down a bit, but the difference between modern bindings and those things is pretty vast. (not really in the physicaly basics, what Argo said holds true, those things will work fine, but nice bindings are nice).

You have to fuck with em all day no matter what, I enjoy ones that don't give me any fits.


----------



## threnjen (Mar 4, 2016)

Found these for sale for $99. Thoughts? This specific year/model.

https://www.rei.com/product/857671/burton-scribe-snowboard-bindings-womens-20132014


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Way better than what you have.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

threnjen said:


> Thanks everyone for great advice  I'll def check my boots after a couple of days of use.
> 
> I WANT to buy new bindings now but my hubby feels we have spent enough right now, but if my boots get wrecked I'll have an excuse. HAAA. Is it terrible that I hope that happens? Seriously these bindings suck so bad, taking them on and off is the worst.
> 
> I know there are great deals now that I'm keeping an eye on... I got these boots in 2015 model for dirt cheap for new ones. Evo had the last year Burton Stiletto bindings that I wanted as my entry-level for cheap too but then they sold out of my size. I should have bought them when I had the chance. I'm definitely going to be on the lookout for clearance bindings before next season comes.


I have a couple pairs of chic bindings that are way better than that.
I can let em go for pretty cheap.
Also have tonnes of other chic gear, pants jackets, even boards.

I could prolly sell you bindings a jacket & pants for cheaper than you're gonna find a half decent pair of just bindings.


TT


----------



## threnjen (Mar 4, 2016)

timmytard said:


> I have a couple pairs of chic bindings that are way better than that.
> I can let em go for pretty cheap.
> Also have tonnes of other chic gear, pants jackets, even boards.
> 
> ...


Have a FS post anywhere? Whatcha got?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Good lord girl, get rid of those old pieces of shit. You should be able to find a solid upgrade over those for cheap. They don't have to be top of the line, but virtually any binding made in the last 5 years or so is going to be a huge upgrade from those old things.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

threnjen said:


> I WANT to buy new bindings now but my hubby feels we have spent enough right now....


$50 says if it was him in those crappy old bindings there would still be room in the budget for an upgrade!


----------



## plan b (Feb 25, 2016)

threnjen said:


> I WANT to buy new bindings now but my hubby feels we have spent enough right now, but if my boots get wrecked I'll have an excuse. HAAA. Is it terrible that I hope that happens? Seriously these bindings suck so bad, taking them on and off is the worst.


you should give those bindings to your husband. that would justify getting yourself some new ones!


----------



## threnjen (Mar 4, 2016)

Ha, you guys are awesome. I SHOULD make him use my bindings.

Maybe I will make an offer on those Scribe bindings. I am worried they aren't right for me though. They don't have as much flex as the Stiletto and I'm a total beginner. Should I?


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

It might be time to find a new guy. > I would never let my wife ride old shit like that. I bought her all new gear this year. Good stuff, not entry level. Here's what the wife is riding. Her bindings are black not cheetah but otherwise this is exactly what she is riding. I liked the cheetahs but she didn't want them. 




























I'm the one that had to ride old shit all year. I finally upgraded my bindings from 2001 because they wouldn't release anymore. My board and boots are still from 2001 but I will upgrade those soon too.

PS I'm not trying to be an asshole but you do spend alot of time and money to get out snowboarding. Please don't ride garbage. You will have a much better experience on newer gear. Like my local shop says: "Friends don't let friends ride junk."


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

EVO.com is a great place to check out especially now at the end of the season. I got my whole setup last year from them with discounts. Always have decent deals on bindings it seems.

http://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboard...enemy-snowboard-bindings-women-s-2015-s-m.jpg 

Don't know your size, but these kinds of deals and prices. Extra 10% off now too I think.


----------



## threnjen (Mar 4, 2016)

strycker said:


> EVO.com is a great place to check out especially now at the end of the season. I got my whole setup last year from them with discounts. Always have decent deals on bindings it seems.
> 
> Rossignol Frenemy Snowboard Bindings - Women's 2015 | evo outlet
> 
> Don't know your size, but these kinds of deals and prices. Extra 10% off now too I think.


I love Evo, that's where I got my boots  And their flagship store is 15 min away, so I just went over there and picked them up after ordering from the outlet warehouse 

I actually like those cheetah Lexas, they are cute! (but I'll pick for function not fashion, promise) (not that Lexas aren't great from what I hear, right?)

Thanks for the link to those Rossignol ones... I could get those for $63 after the coupon! 
I'll actually call the Evo store now and see if they happen to have them at the shop, because hubby and I happen to be going that direction tonight. I don't think he would get on my case too much for bindings that inexpensive.

Edit: shooot they don't have them there. We are going up on Fri and it would have been nice!!


----------



## threnjen (Mar 4, 2016)

I made an offer on the Scribes. I'll keep you all posted, haha.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Post a pic of the new gear. I know fashion isn't a top priority but you should get something you like the look of at least. Part of snowboarding is confidence and some confidence can come from looking good so don't totally disregard fashion. :wink: I'm not going to wear a garbage bag snowboarding after all.

I'm not a diva either, I have duct tape on my snowboarding pants. :grin:


----------



## threnjen (Mar 4, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Post a pic of the new gear. I know fashion isn't a top priority but you should get something you like the look of at least. Part of snowboarding is confidence and some confidence can come from looking good so don't totally disregard fashion. :wink: I'm not going to wear a garbage bag snowboarding after all.
> 
> I'm not a diva either, I have duct tape on my snowboarding pants. :grin:


I got the Scribes. They are 2013 model. If only I could have them by tomorrow for our trip up to the mountain! But alas I have to wait for shipping. At least I know I'll have something better soon 

They are pretty so, I'm not angry, haha.









They don't match any of my other stuff, but oh well. My boots are black as you can see in the first post.

P.S. Thanks for all the peer pressure :wink: I DID want new bindings badly!


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

threnjen said:


> I got the Scribes. They are 2013 model. If only I could have them by tomorrow for our trip up to the mountain! But alas I have to wait for shipping. At least I know I'll have something better soon
> 
> They are pretty so, I'm not angry, haha.
> 
> ...


Nice! Those are fun colours! :dance: Congrats. Those should be 10 times better than your old ones.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Post a pic of the new gear. I know fashion isn't a top priority but you should get something you like the look of at least. Part of snowboarding is confidence and some confidence can come from looking good so don't totally disregard fashion. :wink: I'm not going to wear a garbage bag snowboarding after all.
> 
> I'm not a diva either, I have duct tape on my snowboarding pants. :grin:


Yeah yeah post up some pics of the new gear.
See if you have anything else cheetah print:embarrased1:

Most women have a little sumpin' sumpin' cheetah right?>

Sweet I can't wai---------t a minute.
You didn't get the Cheetah ones.

Hmm, never mind:crying:


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

threnjen said:


> I got the Scribes. They are 2013 model. If only I could have them by tomorrow for our trip up to the mountain! But alas I have to wait for shipping. At least I know I'll have something better soon
> 
> They are pretty so, I'm not angry, haha.
> 
> ...


Im glad the forum could be a good/bad influence on you. I am sure you dude didnt say a damn thing about it either. lol


----------



## threnjen (Mar 4, 2016)

Argo said:


> Im glad the forum could be a good/bad influence on you. I am sure you dude didnt say a damn thing about it either. lol


Nah, I make money too, so not much he can really say  And he doesn't mind if I'm really getting a bargain.

Ha tommy sorry it's not cheetah. RAINBOWS!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*I know cuz I'm ur age grandpa*



timmytard said:


> Most women have a little sumpin' sumpin' cheetah right?>
> 
> TT


The girls you date and 1993 called, "Yes, yes we do."


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> The girls you date and 1993 called, "Yes, yes we do."


Bwa ha ha ha, I almost fell over.

My Facebook profile says I'm 27.
I think this one must be a typo:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I wish my wife had a little sumpin' sumpin' cheetah. Sadly, there have been more and more granny panties showing up around my house as the wife gets older. :frown:

She's 42 now so I get a lot of...."But they're comfy!"

:eyetwitch2:uke:

She's not even over-weight. She has a body like a 20yr old. Too bad, it doesn't make sense. Haha. At least she still wears a bikini when she's swimming, and she rocks it!

:crazy7::wub::tongue4::thumbsup:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I wish my wife had a little sumpin' sumpin' cheetah. Sadly, there have been more and more granny panties showing up around my house as the wife gets older. :frown:
> 
> She's 42 now so I get a lot of...."But they're comfy!"
> 
> ...


Woe woe woe there big feller.

I think this may be a big FAIL on your part.

Just go & buy em your self.
It'll be fun just buyin' the fuckin' things.

Go to the cheetah sumpin' sumpin' store, walk up to the 20yo with the sweet mouthwatering body & say
"My wife's got a smokin' body about the same size as yours, can you help me?" 
Haha, tell me that doesn't sound like fun?

Now don't rush in to any purchases, spend a few hours in there, make sure you get it right, haha

Then go home & turf all that granny shit.

That's a win, win, with an extra win in there.


TT


----------



## threnjen (Mar 4, 2016)

Lol what has happened in this thread?!

I'm so glad I bought new bindings... those Ride bindings come loose all the time on the mountain. I'm bad enough without bindings that don't even do their job. I was so awful yesterday and now I'm injured but I just keep on trying. I will not be deterred! Hope the bindings arrive promptly this week before our next trip up or I'll have to rent.

Hubby randomly got a little spot bonus too so now I don't have to fret so much about the money spent. Will help out nicely with our new hobby. He needs a board and bindings... and then I need a new board. I think mine is too long. Omg this is all so expensive.



P.S. Soma has very cute panties in prints like cheetah and they are also quite comfortable


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

threnjen said:


> Lol what has happened in this thread?!
> 
> I'm so glad I bought new bindings... those Ride bindings come loose all the time on the mountain. I'm bad enough without bindings that don't even do their job. I was so awful yesterday and now I'm injured but I just keep on trying. I will not be deterred! Hope the bindings arrive promptly this week before our next trip up or I'll have to rent.
> 
> ...



Well, haha this seems like as good a place as any to post this.
This is Carly the SUPER hot ticket checker girl at my mtn.

Last year she was a skier.
Some dude gave her a board & set it up with the bindings switched left for right.
And they were set @ zero degrees.
That's pigeon toed once your feet aren't together.

So I asked if she wanted to try the Never Summer WestX 160.
I didn't tell her what it was or how big it was.
She might not have wanted too?
This is her 5th time snowboarding.

That WestX 160 is the biggest baddest WestX.
Made to Handle enormous goons.

Doesn't mean you can't set em up to ride awesome, if your not a goon.
I have that WestX finely tuned for someone with smaller feet.
Doesn't matter your ability you could hop on this thing & you'd fall in love with it.
With size 8-10 booties.
Anything bigger & you'd have to adjust the bindings.
Or you wouldn't be able to ride it.
Even though it's a WIDE, with the bindings adjusted the way I have em you couldn't.

Anyway, hahaha Carly, with only5 days under her belt(& soon to be me)
She wasn't having any troubles what so ever.

Part of this is for you grampa klangdog.
Her boobs aren't much bigger than yours, hopefully?
Yeesh I think I'm gonna barf.

You gotta try one of those big ass wide ones.
You just gotta set it up right
It's not really rideable if you don't set it up right.


[ame]https://vimeo.com/158567883[/ame]


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm wearing my real faux snake skin jacket.
Hahaha fits in perfectly.



TT


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Woe woe woe there big feller.
> 
> I think this may be a big FAIL on your part.
> 
> ...


You're a genius Timmy. That is exactly what I'm going to do. I hate granny panties. Thanks for the advice bro!!!


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

threnjen said:


> P.S. Soma has very cute panties in prints like cheetah and they are also quite comfortable


I can't believe no one has put the:

"PICS or it didn't happen."

line up yet.

but seriously....


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

threnjen said:


> Lol what has happened in this thread?!
> 
> P.S. Soma has very cute panties in prints like cheetah and they are also quite comfortable


Thanks for the tip. This might be my new favorite website. :crazy7:

And it's cool cuz I'm shopping not creeping. Right?

PS: I don't know what happened to this thread but TT started it with his cheetah sumpin' sumpin'. HAHA


----------

